# Yellow pollen



## EightyFive (Apr 7, 2010)

Tamron 90 Macro Di and Canon EOS 400D
   other pics are here: Macro and landscapes | CaptureTheTime


----------



## DigitalScape (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice use of the DOF.  Looks like the tips of a dandelion flower.


----------



## EightyFive (Apr 8, 2010)

true.. It's a dandelion


----------

